

Django MVT - My recent project, looking for suggestions, criticisms, testers... - inerte
http://bitbucket.org/inerte/mvt/

======
inerte
Hi all,

There's django-ab <http://github.com/johnboxall/django-ab> and django-lean
<http://bitbucket.org/akoha/django-lean> if you're interesting in A/B tests.

I got bitten by a Not Invented Here and decide to implement my own. I have no
idea in fact how the previous two projects work exactly, since I only browsed
the documentation and source for a few minutes (hopefully I'm not breaking any
patents or licenses with my project :)

The basic idea is to create an Experiment, create the tests on templates and
enjoy the reports.

I still haven't put it live on any of my sites, so it works on my development
server. But I decided to release it anyway to see if others can install the
app. And if you do, if it works as you want.

Some features:

\- Experiment reports, accessible on Django's admin interface

\- "Continuous experiment" (for the lack of a better name). It's an experiment
which keeps recording goal hits past the first one. I have a forum on one of
my sites, and was in doubt if adding a timestamp next to a list of topics
would increase the pageviews on ^forum/(.*)

And hey, admittedly I don't have a lot of experience with split testing in
general. Most of the stuff on Django MVT was done based on what I imagined a
split test report to be and coding only enough to get there.

I appreciate any feedback, be on the app itself or testing in general :) Are
there features you look for on this type of project?

